# Sportliches 24 MTB: Merida Dakar Team oder Specialized Hotrock A1 FS?



## Boc-M (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder,

ich möchte meiner Tochter ein sportliches 24 MTB  kaufen. Sie ist 8 Jahre alt und ist schon ein Kinderrennen gefahren.  Weitere Teilnahmen sind in dieser Saison geplant. Also die heißesten  Kandidaten waren:


Specialized Hotrock A1 FS 

Scott Scale JR 24
 Es  gibt auch einige andere ähnliche Modele, die alle zwischen 350 und 400  EUR liegen. Super nett aber doch leider zu teuer finde ich das Scott Scale RC JR. 

Als die Entscheidung fast schon gefallen ist, bekam ich ein sehr verlockendes Angebot für ein Merida Dakar Team-V (Model 2010).  Das Rad hat sehr hochwertige Komponenten (XT Schaltung, FSA, gute  Laufräder) und ist etwa 1kg leichter als obengenante Konkurrenten. Nur  das teuere Scott Scale RC JR ist noch etwas hochwertiger.

Bevor ich mich endgültig für Merida oder  Specialized entscheide, wollte ich Euere Meinung hören. Im Web habe ich  über Merida Dakar Team leider gar keine Meinungen oder Berichte  gefunden. Kennt niemand dieses Rad? Der einzige Nachteil von Merida  scheint mir die Federgabel zu sein. Sie (M light-Suspension 60, oder  T-Force Merlin Soft, 60 mm????) ist zu hart für meine Tochter. Ich finde auch über diese Gabel leider keine Infos. Die RST  Capa scheint mir passender (weicher) zu sein. Übrigens, weiß jemand  warum Specialized in Jahr 2011 keine RST Gabel sonder die Suntour XCT JR  verbaut? Santour scheint mir nicht unbedingt besser als RST, auch  einige andere Komponente scheinen mir eher minderwertiger zu sein.

Für Eure Meinungen bin ich Euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## rofl0r (18. Februar 2011)

Boc-M schrieb:


> Für Eure Meinungen bin ich Euch sehr dankbar.




Also ich finde die Aufgefuehrten Bikes alle ganz nett 
Aber meiner (ich denke ich stehe damit nicht alleine da) Meinung nach, sind die Bikes alle zu schwehr, vor allem wenn man das Verhaeltnis Bikegewicht zu Kindgewicht sieht. Ich denke das Kinder in dem Alter weder eine 3-fach Kurbel vernünftig schalten koennen, noch das die Federgabeln wirklich taugen. Ich sage nicht das die nicht ein bissel federn, aber die Funktion steht in keinem Verhaeltnis zum Gewicht. 
Wenn es denn eins der Bikes sein soll, wuerde ich meine Tochter probefahren und entscheiden lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (18. Februar 2011)

Bei Speci und Merida finde ich die Kurbeln mit 160 und 165mm recht lang. 
Als Richtwert kenne ich Körpergröße * 0,1 oder Beinlänge * 0,21.
Wie kritisch längere Kurbeln sind, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Themen Federgabel, Dreifachkurbel sehe ich wie rofl0r.

Für meine Kinder habe ich ein gebrauchtes Maxx Flashmaxx gekauft und aufgewertet/angepasst.
Von Kaniabikes soll es ab Ostern auch ein 24er Rad geben. Die Daten des 20er find ich recht gut.


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2011)

specialized kaufen komplett strippen und neu aufbauen so habe ich es bei meiner tochter gemacht der rahmen ist leicht gut gemacht und hat disc aufnahmen. wird zwar nicht billig aber der spassfaktor ist enorm gross. als gabel geht eine alte sid. kommt von der einbauhoehe hin und laesst sich ueber den luftdruck sehr gut anpassen


----------



## FVS123456 (7. März 2011)

Hätte noch eine schöne Kurbel in 140 mm abzugeben http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinderkurbel-AC-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3365bcbdaf


----------



## Cyborg (13. März 2011)

Kennt jemand das Rahmengewicht von  Hotrock A1 FS?


----------



## pebcak (13. März 2011)

Den Ersteller von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7286006&postcount=534 eventuell mal fragen.


----------



## lekanteto (13. März 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Rahmengewicht von  Hotrock A1 FS?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7032913&postcount=22


----------



## Pan Tau (14. März 2011)

Boc-M schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich endgültig für Merida oder  Specialized entscheide, wollte ich Euere Meinung hören.




Für welches Bike hast Du Dich denn nun entschieden und ist Deine Tochter mit der Wahl zufrieden?


----------



## Cyborg (14. März 2011)

@pebcak
@lekanteto
Danke. 1400 gr. sind echt eine Ansage. Ich frag da lieber noch nach.


----------



## Boc-M (18. März 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> FÃ¼r welches Bike hast Du Dich denn nun entschieden und ist Deine Tochter mit der Wahl zufrieden?



 Ich habe mich lange nicht gemeldet. Deswegen folgt jetzt ein ausfÃ¼hrlicher Bericht! 

  Wir haben das  *Merida Dakar Team-V Model 2010* gekauft. Mit dem Rad sind wir ziemlich zufrieden. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass es nicht einfach tunen lest. Ich habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass ich gleich ohne viel Aufwand mindestens 0,5kg wegoptimiere und mit etwas Aufwand locker von 11 auf 10kg komme. Das wird leider aber nichts!

 Das Rad hat (fast) keine minderwertigere Komponente, sondern wenn man was tunen mÃ¶chte, landet man schnell Ã¼ber EUR 0,50/gesparten Gramm. Sogar die Reifen und SchlÃ¤uche sind ziemlich leicht. Eigentlich wÃ¤re vernÃ¼nftig (fast) nichts zu verendern, aber da der Vater (ich) dafÃ¼r Lust hat, wird doch einiges umgebaut. Hier ist eine Liste von Komponenten mit meinen Kommentaren: 

*Dakar+Team-V 2010* 

 *GÃ¤nge:*          27 - meine Tochter kommt ohne Probleme damit zu recht. Schalten klappt wirklich Prima.

*GrÃ¶Ãe:*           13" - leider etwas zu groÃ fÃ¼r sie, da sie erst  131 lang und 7,5 alt ist. In einem halben Jahr wird das Rad hoffentlich optimal passen.

*Rahmen:*     Matts Lite 24 - scheint hochwertig zu sein. Ob leicht oder schwer kann ich nicht beurteilen.

*Farbe:*          schwarz (Team-grÃ¼n) - gefehlt meiner Tochter sehr. Jetzt muss ich schnell noch eine passende Merida-Team Trinkflasche kaufen

*Gabel:*          M light-Suspension 60  - ich habe mir ziemliche Sorgen gemacht, weil die Gabel gefÃ¼hlt hÃ¤rter ist, als die RST Capa. Unter dem Gewicht von meiner Tochter hat sich gar nichts bewegt. Ich schÃ¤tze, die Gabel wÃ¤re optimal fÃ¼r Kinder die 40-45 kg wiegen. Ich habe dann aus der rechter Seite Komplet den Feder, Verstellmechanismus und die FÃ¼hrung ausgebaut. Das Gewichtersparnis war  175g, aber noch viel wichtiger: Die Gabel funktioniert jetzt wirklich prima. Na ja, schon etwas schlechter als meine 1,4kEUR teurere Lefty, aber das war auch zu erwarten, oder? Die RST Capa ML-24 ist schon nett, weil sie ein mechanisches Lockout hat und laut meiner Erfahrung am sensibelster von allen Kindergabel mit Stahlfeder ist. Jetzt nach dem Umbau funktioniert unsere Gabel aber doch besser. Die Kindergabeln von Suntour (SUNTOUR XCT-JR ) sind echt grausam â ich habe mehrere ausprobiert â sie federn auch unter meinem Gewicht fast gar nicht! Und noch ein Kommentar: Sorry Merida, die Gabel hat kein Federweg von 60mm. Es sind genau 50mm!

*Umwerfer:*  Shimano Deore 31.8 - funktioniert gut (leichtgÃ¤ngig). Wie viel Gewicht man sparen kÃ¶nnte, ist es mir noch unklar.

*Schaltwerk:*  Shimano Deore XT - alles super. XTR baue ich sicher nicht ein.

*Schalthebel:*  Shimano Deore Rapidfire - meine Tochter kommt mit dem Rapidfire gut zurecht. Also kein Nachteil gegenÃ¼ber den Drehgriffen.

*Bremshebel:*        BL-324 Junior - funktionieren solide. Es gibt sicher hochwertigere â vielleicht wird irgendwann mit z.B. XT ausgetauscht

*Bremse:*  Avid Single Digit 5R - funktionieren solide. Es gibt sicher hochwertigere â vielleicht wird irgendwann mit z.B. XT ausgetauscht

*Kurbelgarnitur:*     FSA AlphaDrive 44-32-22 Z.x165 - Gesamtgewicht (ohne Innenlager) 860g, nur beide Kurbeln wiegen 552g. Die Kurbeln sind sicher zu lang fÃ¼r meine Tochter (165mm), aber ich finde leider keine richtige Alternative. 

*KettenblÃ¤tter:* 
  44 ZÃ¤hne: FSA Alu 66g          - toll
  32 ZÃ¤hne: FSA Stahl 99g       - wird schnell ersetzt!
  22 ZÃ¤hne: FSA Stahl 37g       - wird schnell ersetzt!

*Innenlager:*         TH-7420 AL  - keine Erfahrung. Vielleicht kann man deutlich Gewicht sparen?

*Kette:*  Shimano CN-HG53

*Kassette:*  Sram PG-970 11-32 Z.    - sehr solide

*LaufrÃ¤der*      - finde ich ganz toll       
  Vorderrad  komplet: 707g
  Hinterrad komplett: 1350g (mit der Kassette)

*Nabe:*            AL-Bearing 20H / 24H QR

*Felge:             * Alex ACE-20 F:20 R:24 Black/NC

*Speichen:*  DT Swiss Champion Black

*Reifen:*           CST C1023 2.0 Kevlar  - faltbar von Cheng Shin Tire
  Vorne C-1023-2            Gewicht 493g
  Hinten C-1023-3           Gewicht 527g
  Die Reifen haben ziemlich viel Profil. Sie sind etwas schwerer als Mow Joe 24x1,85 (ca. 420g) oder Rocket Ron 24x2,1(ca. 445g). Ich dachte, hier werde ich einfach und billig richtig viel Gewicht sparen, klappt aber nicht.

*SchlÃ¤uche:*       CST 24x1.9/2.125     *126 und 130g !!!!!!!* So leichte 24â SchlÃ¤uche habe ich noch nirgendswo gefunden.

*Schnellspanner:*     (Alu/Stahl)        - Vorne 46g           Hinten 50g

*Lenker:*                 FSA XC 180OS Flat 580 mm    

*Vorbau:*                 FSA OS-190 6Â° Short       154g - Da das Rad verheltniÃmÃ¤sig sehr lang ist, habe ich einen kÃ¼rzen Vorbau montiert: Amazing Toys Vorbau F-Ride 50mm 5Â° 31,8  â billig (EUR 14,99) und leicht (125g).

*Steuersatz:*         A-Head.

*SattelstÃ¼tze:*       X-Mission Pro CEN SB20 27.2 mm - 228g habe ich schon mit einer gekÃ¼rzter KCNC Ti-Pro 27,2 ersetzt ->  124g.

*Sattel:*         X-Mission Kid (Team) - 370g, leider sehr schwer. Was wÃ¤re eine leichte Alternative fÃ¼r Kinder?

*Pedale:*  Shimano M520  - waren bei uns nicht eingebaut, sondern leichte (250g) Plattformpedale.

*Gewicht:*       laut Datenblatt 10,8 kg     - Gemessen komplett im Originalzustand: 11kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (18. März 2011)

Hi, wenn die Kurbel zu lang ist dann einfach ein weiteres Pedalloch zur Reduktion der Kurbellänge bohren (lassen).
Sattel geht zB ein SLR Xp - ist auch schön schmal und leicht.
Gruß
St.


----------



## pebcak (19. März 2011)

Boc-M schrieb:


> *Kurbelgarnitur:*     FSA AlphaDrive 44-32-22 Z.x165 - Gesamtgewicht (ohne Innenlager) 860g, nur beide Kurbeln wiegen 552g. Die Kurbeln sind sicher zu lang für meine Tochter (165mm), aber ich finde leider keine richtige Alternative.



Wenn Du die Kurbel nicht kürzen willst. Die Suntour XCT Jr. in 152mm habe ich hier und find sie jetzt nicht so schlecht. Kurbel ohne Kettenblätter wiegt 571g, aber hat wenigstens die passende Länge. Kettenblätter sind mit >300g schwer.


----------



## Pan Tau (20. März 2011)

Boc-M schrieb:


> Ich habe mich lange nicht gemeldet. Deswegen folgt jetzt ein ausführlicher Bericht!
> 
> Wir haben das  *Merida Dakar Team-V Model 2010* gekauft. Mit dem Rad sind wir ziemlich zufrieden. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass es nicht einfach tunen lest. Ich habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass ich gleich ohne viel Aufwand mindestens 0,5kg wegoptimiere und mit etwas Aufwand locker von 11 auf 10kg komme. Das wird leider aber nichts!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für das ausführliche Update & wie immer, ein paar Fotos sind sehr willkommen


----------



## Boc-M (16. Februar 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das ausführliche Update & wie immer, ein paar Fotos sind sehr willkommen



Also doch besser spät als nie: hier sind drei Fotos.


----------

